# Lillian's betta journal/some other stuff sometimes



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, it has been about a month since Cheng died. Gosh my room seems so empty! So I've been planning for a while, and I am going to set up my big twenty gallon today! I don't have all the supplies yet but I am going into town today. I am going to make it an NPT and keep my baby fish that I breed and raise in it until I get another betta. I found some cool decorations and other things for it. I also have a steady supply of Java Moss in my big fifty-five gallon, so I might use some of that. I am going to try and get a betta by the end of this week, I will be keeping my eye out for one that I really like. I might just wait until me and my mom go into the city and look at the Petco baby bettas. I will be feeding the fish live food and pellet food the entire time I have them. 
On the offside, I have been saving money and might be able to buy a car by the time I need one! YAY! I also haven't been getting sick lately which is also a plus, considering I get very sick very often. I will be updating again soon, see ya'll, Lillian


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Update-
My mom is trying to make me not get another betta! That is crazy, I will be getting another betta and she knows it. So, for other stuff. Today was a pretty good day for me, I got a lot of fun packed into it! I have started my training for soccer tryouts for this year so that's a +1. I don't do many sports but I do hunt so if it's as active as hunting I think it'll be fun.


----------

